# boreal jumping spider feeding on a western tent caterpillar (pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I took these pictures of a boreal jumping spider (_Phidippus borealis_) feeding on a western tent caterpillar (_Malacosoma californicum_) last June. I spotted the spider just after it had caught the caterpillar and was dragging it across the leaf of one of the banana plants in my garden. It’s always amazing to see what large prey small spiders are able to catch and haul around. Sort of like me killing a bull moose and carrying it home for dinner. 

Cheers,
EC
More information and photos: http://wp.me/p2wM8r-vO


P6290436 jumping spider and caterpillar copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


P6290383 2 jumping spider and caterpillar copyright ernie cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing. Spiders are a powerful bugs. They're webs are beautiful and strong. 
The eyes on the spider are cool. I didn't realize how they look up close.


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

That is beautiful. I'm a big fan of jumping spiders. Really cool photos. I enjoyed.


----------



## HubertEutsler (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful pic of this creature although i fear those but i love them a lot..


----------

